# who keeps snakeheads



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

who keeps snakeheads and what do you have allso has anyone ever managed to breed them
pics would be great : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've kept them in the past... what species you talking about?


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

HABU said:


> i've kept them in the past... what species you talking about?


 
all species of channa and parachanna


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

I've kept them since March last year

Started off with 4 Orientalis of which i have 3 left. 1 jumped out at the start!! I'm hoping to get a pair this year as they are approaching fullk size now I would think

I have 4 Channa Assams which are my newest. They are sub tropical but I didn't warm (no pun intended) to them at first as they looked weak and pasty and very shy. I've raised the temp slightly and they seem far happier

My favourites are 6 Channa Pulchra I have which are growing on lovely. They are between 5-6 inches so far and lok fantastic IMO. its my favourite tank to watch at feeding time as they are so attractive in their markings but full of character as well and very brutish looking

Are you thinking of getting some?


----------



## abisnail (Jan 1, 2009)

We have them in work at the moment, not sure which species, bloody beautiful things aren't they.


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought they were illegal? Or am I thinking about America?

Do you guys remember the story about that man catching one here in a local river, not sure where again? I think it was fake though.

Anyway they are spectacular creatures!


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeh last I heard, the one caught in a river here was a red-line, and is believe to have been released by a hobbiest (grr) only a short period previously. Wouldn't have lasted the winter, or even much of the summer probably!

I've got pulchra, marulia and orientalis currently...














































Enjoy!
Graham

Edit: Yes, they are illegal in most (all?) american states. However only Channa argus (northern snakehead) is illegal in the UK as it would easily survive our waters.


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

simonas said:


> I've kept them since March last year
> 
> Started off with 4 Orientalis of which i have 3 left. 1 jumped out at the start!! I'm hoping to get a pair this year as they are approaching fullk size now I would think
> 
> ...


 
how much did you pay for your pulchra for a new species theyre extreamly popular 2 years ago i used to keep a 14inch aurantimaculata and 2 rainbows 
i really regreted getting rid of them so i went and got another channa last weekend it was marked up as orientials but i think its a gachua ill get a pic up soon


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

martin day said:


> how much did you pay for your pulchra for a new species theyre extreamly popular 2 years ago i used to keep a 14inch aurantimaculata and 2 rainbows
> i really regreted getting rid of them so i went and got another channa last weekend it was marked up as orientials but i think its a gachua ill get a pic up soon


the pulchra were off a snakeheads forum member about £5 each. they are in my lfs at the moment £20 each!!!

isn't there a difference between gachua and orientalis. one has pelvic fins and the other doesn't. i don't think orientalis do. i could go upstairs and look but i can't be assed lol


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

simonas said:


> the pulchra were off a snakeheads forum member about £5 each. they are in my lfs at the moment £20 each!!!
> 
> isn't there a difference between gachua and orientalis. one has pelvic fins and the other doesn't. i don't think orientalis do. i could go upstairs and look but i can't be assed lol



Quite right... gachua has pelvic fins and reaches abour 8" - 9"
orientalis doesn't have pelvic fins and reaches 4" - 5"


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I keep 8 young Channa pulchra. I'm useless when it comes to pictures of fish, they always come out a mess so I can't post any.


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

simonas said:


> the pulchra were off a snakeheads forum member about £5 each. they are in my lfs at the moment £20 each!!!
> 
> isn't there a difference between gachua and orientalis. one has pelvic fins and the other doesn't. i don't think orientalis do. i could go upstairs and look but i can't be assed lol


£20 each thats great i saw them at my local fish shop for £65,it seems everyone who has them is breeding them ,are they easy to breed


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

martin day said:


> £20 each thats great i saw them at my local fish shop for £65,it seems everyone who has them is breeding them ,are they easy to breed


I paid about £4 eavh off someone who had bred them on the snakeheads site, I haven;t bred them but intend to and it seems if given the right conditions they will


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've only kept red snakeheads... i liked them for their greed. snakeheads are banned in some states here in the u.s. for obvious reasons....


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

simonas said:


> I paid about £4 eavh off someone who had bred them on the snakeheads site, I haven;t bred them but intend to and it seems if given the right conditions they will


ive picked up two for £45 today im well chuffed: victory:


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

martin day said:


> ive picked up two for £45 today im well chuffed: victory:


how big are they Martin

They really are great fish


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

simonas said:


> how big are they Martin
> 
> They really are great fish


 
both about 3 inches i just hope they turn out to be a pair:2thumb:


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

mine are ranging from about 31/2 to 5 inches and I'm waiting for a pair to form. Once one does the others will be available so if you don;t get a pair pm me or something


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

simonas said:


> mine are ranging from about 31/2 to 5 inches and I'm waiting for a pair to form. Once one does the others will be available so if you don;t get a pair pm me or something


i will do have you heard of the snakehead import ban ?it started last year and now the only way to get them is by captive breeding so theres defiantly money to be had now


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

martin day said:


> i will do have you heard of the snakehead import ban ?it started last year and now the only way to get them is by captive breeding so theres defiantly money to be had now



Was supposed to start last year, but has apparently been pushed back to 2010, and now looks like it might be even later.

Here's to hoping.

The worry of it happening though has certainly sparked interest in snakeheads. Just look at wildwoods stock 

Lots of species around at the moment


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

i hope they put it back later yet do you know why theyre banning importing them it surely cant be the same reason they stopped importing in the u.s.


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

The reason is a nasty infection going around in various species in the area they are all from, it's not only snakeheads being infected, and those other species (I can't remember which, nor can I find the reference in a quick google search - I have a feeling some cyprinids are affected) which are also being banned. This infection is apparently a high risk to some of our native species. I do not know why the ban has been pushed back.

In the US they are banned due to the possibility of them surviving in their waters. In the england (I think scotland has different rules, but I do not know about) only Channa argus - the northen snakehead - is illegal to keep.

I believe that the UK import ban is supposed to be temporary whilst the disease is being researched. I think.

Edit:

The disease is Epizootic Ulcerative Syndrome and affects Puntius (barbs), Trichogaster (gouramie), Labeo (freshwater sharks), Channa (snakeheads), Mastacembelus (spiny eels), Mugil (mullet) and Catla (Giant carp).
The reference:
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=1701

New import ban date is 3rd December 2010, presumably if it doesn't appear then the ban might not happen. There is always hope.... I imagine it would be a major blow to the export industries...


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

xyra said:


> The reason is a nasty infection going around in various species in the area they are all from, it's not only snakeheads being infected, and those other species (I can't remember which, nor can I find the reference in a quick google search - I have a feeling some cyprinids are affected) which are also being banned. This infection is apparently a high risk to some of our native species. I do not know why the ban has been pushed back.
> 
> In the US they are banned due to the possibility of them surviving in their waters. In the england (I think scotland has different rules, but I do not know about) only Channa argus - the northen snakehead - is illegal to keep.
> 
> ...


 
thanks alot for that youve been a great help


----------

